# looking for interior s-line aluminum pieces



## VWBoricua (May 25, 2005)

hey guys im looking to replace two of my interior s-line aluminum pieces in my q7. wondering if anyone has any for sale? let me know.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i have a set of wood trim available if you want to buy it and have it wrapped in carbon or make something custom.


----------

